# Sourdough Biscuits



## goat (Feb 16, 2008)

This morning was the coming out party for my sourdough starter.  I made sourdough biscuits and ate them along with some homemade wild plum jelly, homemade sausage, and honey from hives at the ranch.  It was good. 

Daryle's Sourdough Biscuits

1 1/2 c flour
1 1/2 t. baking powder
1 t. sugar
1/2 t. baking soda
1/2 t. salt
4 T. lard or crisco
1 1/2 c sourdough starter

Mix dry ingredients, cut in shortening with fork, add starter and mix.  Pat out about 3/4 inch thick and cut biscuits.  Place on greased pan, let rest 30 to 45 minutes, and cook at 475* until brown.  Makes about 12.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 16, 2008)

They look real good goat. I should get another starter going I kinda miss them sourdough pancakes too.


----------



## navionjim (Feb 18, 2008)

Way to go Goat! Funny thing is I just started a new starter two days ago! By the directions it won't be ready until Wednesday night.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 18, 2008)

So how do you make the starter?
Goat, you should smoke them biscuits and add some of Dutch's gravy.


----------



## nolabel7 (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't get mine to rise.  I quit trying to make them.  They were so terrible, more like flat bread or drop biscuits.  Everyone has the one dish they can't master, and mine is biscuits.  thanks for the pics!


----------



## navionjim (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd always gotten my starter from friends but no one I know here has one. I just bought a new bread machine and it had the following in the book that came with it:

In a glass container mix the following:

4 cup of flour
1 TBS sugar
2 cup of 110º F water
Add a TBS of dry yeast to the water stir and wait 5 minutes. Then mix with everything else and cover loosely. 
Stir three times a day for five days. 

This is day three, I'll let you know if it works.
Jimbo


----------



## smokin' joe (Feb 18, 2008)

I found this site after reading about goats biscuits.  Has easy step by step instructions for making your own sourdough starter.  Hope this helps.

http://www.io.com/~sjohn/sour.htm


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

Dang it...I had a starter a few years back and the wife killed it...heh.. I can't bake tho. Maybe I should get that outta my thick skull and give it a run.


----------



## smokin' joe (Feb 18, 2008)

I am gonna start a batch tonight.  Matter of fact...its quittin time.  I am outta here!!!


----------

